# Holy Snake!!!



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I am sooo glad the 'burgh doesn't have these slithering around!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Awww, it's just a cute lil' guy!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Holy Snake is right!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The picture is real; the story got tacked on. No sheep were harmed in the making of the picture, but an impala on a game ranch in South Africa did not fare so well

The snake is an African rock python, roughly 13 feet long.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

I give to you the largest known snake ever, Titanboa


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for the clarification Roxy. Makes me think of the question, what does an African Python eat? Anything it wants! That just looks so viscous with the mouth open like that. I only see them much smaller with a closed mouth,in a zoo or pet shop. If we had those huge things slithering around all the time, my job would be a whole lot more interesting.


----------



## mudbugntx (Oct 7, 2013)

Silent Valley Game Ranch in South Africa was the location.


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

that thing will give me nightmares for sure!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

ewwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

I picture putting my feet in it's mouth like a sleeping bag and I cringe...


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I hate snakes soooo much!


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

Long live the House of Slytherin! :biggrinkin:


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

agreed Frightmaster, but the mouth on that snake makes me shudder. No thank you!


----------

